# Bass Blitz 12/26



## fish devil (Dec 26, 2014)

:twisted: Parvin State Park- On the water by 7:30 AM. 42 degree water temps. Stuck with the jerkbait for the most part. I was not let down. Basically all four of my bass were caught on the sunny side of the lake where water temps reached 46 degrees. 2.1, 2.6, 2.7 and a 3.3lb fish all on the Rapala Husky Jerk (HJ-10). Slow retrieve with a few seconds of pause in between was the trick.


----------



## Jim (Dec 29, 2014)

Nice job man! Your killing it in frigid temps.


----------



## FishingCop (Dec 29, 2014)

Nice ones  =D>


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 29, 2014)

WTG Mr. devil! 


Jerk Bait bass in cold weather is actually fun !


----------



## shamoo (Jan 16, 2015)

excellent job fd =D>


----------

